# Help with steak recipe



## juniorjr87 (Oct 21, 2006)

I am surprising my girlfriend with a dinner and I am looking for a good steak recipe. She also loves mushrooms and I want to incorporate that in with the steak. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

For me, the best steaks are simple. Buy the best quality meat you can afford (my preference is filet mignon or ribeye), give it some salt and pepper, and then cook it. The two methods I use most for cooking the steak are either with a gas grill on high heat, 2-4 minutes per side depending on thickness, or I will sear 2 minutes per side in a cast iron skillet, then put in a 450F oven for another 4-6 minutes.

As for the mushrooms, there are others who can give you very good ideas. The other day I sauteed some in olive oil with salt, pepper, and thyme and they were delicious. (you can tell I am a rookie, my recipes are quite basic, but with quality ingredients they will taste great)


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

If you are grilling your steaks, I would recommend that you grill the 'shrooms whole. Simply put some olive oil in a bowl, with your favorite herbs. Thyme and rosemary work well. Add the mushrooms and toss to coat. Then, grill until the 'shrooms are golden brown and soft.

If you are doing the steaks without a grill, I would saute sliced 'shrooms in butter and a bit of thyme. When they are nicely browned, add some sherry and cook until almost dry. Serve immediately.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Filet Mignon with Mushrooms and Sauce Pinot Noir*


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I have to agree with EricT. Simply put, you can create a terrible steak using a good piece of meat; but you can't create a quality steak using a poor piece of meat. So buy the best you can afford - I'd suggest a good rib eye. The amount of time you cook your steaks will depend upon how thick they are. I prefer to salt both sides lightly (non-iodized salt please) and allow to rest for fifteen or twenty minutes. I sometimes also add a very small amount of freshly ground black pepper but I don't believe that's entirely necessary. Then I drop the steak into a smokin' hot cast iron skillet on medium high heat and leave it undisturbed (don't even look at it) for two or three minutes (I like three minutes) then I turn with tongs (never use a fork) to give the other side the same treatment. Pop the skillet into a pre-heated 375 degree oven for about five minutes or until the internal temperature reaches about 145 - 150 degrees and remove from the oven. Allow to rest on a platter for about five or ten minutes (five is usually long enough) to stabilize the juices inside the meat. The internal temperature will increase slightly (by about five degrees) while meat is resting. 
Use your imagination with the mushrooms. There are some very good suggestions already posted here. Just make sure you serve them immediately ... don't allow them to sit on the counter and get cold.
Oh, and I'd recommend against using sauces. Sauces are most commonly used to cover up mistakes. A good steak, IMHO, never needs a sauce.


----------

